# PCB pier



## fisher63b (Jan 26, 2014)

Last couple of days the king bite has been good and there is bait everywhere. Didnt see any pomps or spanish being caught.


----------



## liter_o_cola (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for the report! Might have to hit that up soon.


----------

